# Spanish superstitions



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday in my art class we had to draw an open umbrella on the floor. My English friend made a comment about this being unlucky, but the Spanish students hadn't heard of that.

Which made me wonder what other things reputedly bring bad - or good - luck in Spain? (Not that I am superstitious, but just out of interest and to avoid putting my foot in it!)

I know it is unlucky to leave your handbag on the floor; the waitress at our local cafe used to come and pick mine up, tutting away about all the luck falling out. When we meet for coffee we have to have an extra chair for all the handbags.

And a house near us has horseshoes all round the door, but they are upside down!

Anyone know any more?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yesterday in my art class we had to draw an open umbrella on the floor. My English friend made a comment about this being unlucky, but the Spanish students hadn't heard of that.
> 
> Which made me wonder what other things reputedly bring bad - or good - luck in Spain? (Not that I am superstitious, but just out of interest and to avoid putting my foot in it!)
> 
> ...


I was told that it's both bad manners & bad luck to cut salad or eggs with a knife


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yesterday in my art class we had to draw an open umbrella on the floor. My English friend made a comment about this being unlucky, but the Spanish students hadn't heard of that.
> 
> Which made me wonder what other things reputedly bring bad - or good - luck in Spain? (Not that I am superstitious, but just out of interest and to avoid putting my foot in it!)
> 
> ...


Black cats bring bad luck so all those villages that sell black cats with the name of the village on as souvenirs in the UK are DOOMED!!

It's martes trece that is unlucky, not Friday the 13th. OH wanted to get married on Friday the 13th and I said no way and made everyone come to our wedding on Thursday the 12th. Start married life how you mean to go on I say - putting your foot down!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Never eat the last olive it also brings bad luck.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Never eat the last olive it also brings bad luck.


Unless you're on sailor in which case grab it fast


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Black cats bring bad luck so all those villages that sell black cats with the name of the village on as souvenirs in the UK are DOOMED!!
> 
> It's martes trece that is unlucky, not Friday the 13th. OH wanted to get married on Friday the 13th and I said no way and made everyone come to our wedding on Thursday the 12th. Start married life how you mean to go on I say - putting your foot down!!


Just as well my (very lucky) black cat is not allowed out of the house then!

PW, do you wear your wedding ring on the left or right hand?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just as well my (very lucky) black cat is not allowed out of the house then!
> 
> PW, do you wear your wedding ring on the left or right hand?


On the left which gave rise to comment in its day - not necessarily criticism, but comment.
It was fairly important to me at the time, but now I really wouldn't care. Well, it was 19 years ago!

To some having 13 at the table you're eating round is unlucky too. Last supper and all that...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Never eat the last olive it also brings bad luck.


I've always known the last olive, peanut or torrezno (pork scratchings??) as "La vergüenza" (the shame) as everyone's too shy/ embarrassed to take it. People will say ¿Quién quiere la vergüenza?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've always known the last olive, peanut or torrezno (pork scratchings??) as "La vergüenza" (the shame) as everyone's too shy/ embarrassed to take it. People will say ¿Quién quiere la vergüenza?


Oops ...tengo mucha verguenza! Now I will know next time.


----------

